#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Sister coming from Aus .... some accomodation advice.

## shaggersback

Ok Teakdorians , pool your collective and vast experience of Bkk and K Samuii to give me a heads up on most suitable locations / accommodations for a whirlwind 8 night Thailand experience.
My 58yo sister , mother to 4 and wife to a hillbilly German blacksmith , is on her first foray from Australian shores in  40 years , her first and last travels O/S to Bali in 1976. 

Arrival Swampy , lunchtime 11 june. 
3 days in bkk ..wants to see 
Wat Arun , Jim Thompsons barn , Jutuchak market , Floating market , Chinatown , Pak klong Talad... Suggestions ?
Where is the most central place in bkk , close to Bts at around 1800b per night with breakfast ?  Suggestions with a view appreciated.

Bkk to Phuket .. Get the car and drive to samuii via phangna , krabi , kura buri.
Never been to Samuii. I like the Big budda beach area after googling
Members suggestions on accomodations on the beach around 2000b per night ?
Personal experiences all the better , as I would like to give her the best time as can be had on her budget.

Background ... She was a surfie girl.. Lives on 100acre property close to the beach on the far south coast of nsw. Not a city girl.
I understand the beaches of Samuii are going to be shit in comparison to Australias .. But what else can a 58 yo mother of 4 do on a thai holiday ?

----------


## bowie

shaggersback:

Surprised no one has answered you. 

Anyway, I can't provide any specific recommendations you're asking for.

What has worked for me in the past, and should be a good fit for your sister, is to just do the most basic touristy stuff. Plenty of info available on the internet. As far as hotel selections use the guest reviews. they have far more information about a hotel and amenities tours etc. then you'll need to make a decision.

Bangkok, add to your list, the Grand Palace, Wat Po, and maybe a khlong tour. 

Anyway, you really can't go wrong. Just keep her away from the touts.

Good luck.

----------


## shaggersback

Probably not so surprising bowie that most of the well travelled members have left the forum or are busy feeding trolls in Tdh. 
I've done a lot of googling and looked at trip advisor reviews , I may even swap out samuii for Koh Tao yai as flights from samuii to BKK are extortionate.
Thanks for your input mate .

----------


## kingwilly

> 3 days in bkk ..wants to see 
> Wat Arun , Jim Thompsons barn , Jutuchak market , Floating market , Chinatown , Pak klong Talad... Suggestions ?


That's pretty much it for Bangkok in 3 days. 




> Where is the most central place in bkk , close to Bts at around 1800b per night with breakfast ? Suggestions with a view appreciated.


Sorry, not sure. 




> Bkk to Phuket .. Get the car and drive to samuii via phangna , krabi , kura buri.
> Never been to Samuii. I like the Big budda beach area after googling
> Members suggestions on accomodations on the beach around 2000b per night ?
> Personal experiences all the better , as I would like to give her the best time as can be had on her budget.


Take the sleeper train, rather than drive. Dirt cheap and easy. I would advise staying in Krabi rather than Phuket or Samui, she'll like it much more.

----------


## VocalNeal

Sent you a PM. Does she need a pool? Forgot to ask that.

----------


## shaggersback

Thanks Willy , flying from BKK to Phuket to pick up the car , there's no train to or from Phuket.
Will use Phuket as base as my businesses are there , but wont be staying so a drive up thru phangna to khura buri , then a couple of nights in some Island bungalow before she flies Thai air from phuket to swampy.

Neal that accom looks perfect ..I hope some rooms are available.
Now just choosing an Island .. Phi Phi is a rubbish dump and flights out of samuii too dear. Would need easy boat access to mainland Phuket on return. 
Island and accom suggestions ??

----------


## kingwilly

> there's no train to or from Phuket.


But there is a train to within taxi range. I currently forget the name of the city. 





> Will use Phuket as base as my businesses are there , but wont be staying so a drive up thru phangna to khura buri , then a couple of nights in some Island bungalow before she flies Thai air from phuket to swampy.


Oh, I see.

----------


## aww

In Bkk I have always stayed in Bangkok Chada on Ratchadaphisek. It is pretty central. Big C and range of stores accross the road. Somboon and other restaurants within 5 min walk. Very nice, great breakfasts and pool on the roof.
Usually cost under NZD50 per night with wife and 2 kids.
Kept going back as the staff were so friendly.

----------


## aww

Forgot to mention, Underground station very close.

----------


## shaggersback

[QUOTE=kingwilly;3017802]


> there's no train to or from Phuket.


But there is a train to within taxi range. I currently forget the name of the city. 

Surat Thani. 

Four hrs ++ in a car.  I guess anywhere is within taxi range Willy but a flight would possibly be cheaper.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Sharon, are you Thai lady or falang?...

----------


## david44

There is really no real centre to Bangkok 

Sukhuvit has lots of places in 1500-2000 range I like soi 11/13 as there is a great selsction of food esp Indian and 5 mins to Nan BTS and street markets 10 mins to Asoke subway
Suggestions 
Citrus
Ambassador
Swiss Hotel
at these prices theres an indoor dunny
---
In a short trip why risk stranded on an island by strike tsunami or storm you drive onto the only one you need need is Phuket never visited any of the others

----------


## Davis Knowlton

The thread's over a year old....bumped by a retard.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Heh...

----------


## david44

> The thread's over a year old....bumped by a retard.


 thanks for headsup I didn't spot the original date !

----------


## Hugh Cow

*** HOTEL QUEEN LOTUS GUESTHOUSE, BANGKOK ***
Bourbon St. Boutique Hotel Ratesin Bangkok, Thailand
Queen lotus is a very small boutique hotel not fancy but clean with a good breakfast and is off sukhumvit near soi 20. BTS to Asok but a fair walk. opposite the shag bar but not too noisy. Obliging staff.
 Bourbon St hotel and restaurant is very reasonable for the quality of the rooms. Small but modern. Good breakfast and good restaurant. Very modern with nice bar and great selection of bourbons if you have my drinking tastes. Owner is USA ex pat and affable guy. I have stayed here on and off for over 20 years and never had a complaint. Rooms from about 1400 baht to 1800 baht. In soi Ekamai off of sukhumvit.BTS Ekamai

----------

